# permanently disable eth1

## aspasia

Hello all,

I am noob to Debian (Gentoo and Ubuntu) .. and trying to build an iscsi root image;  I'd like to build a single image that I can bundle and copy over to each host's respective directory ... so I would like the build to be generic.

My servers have 2 nics - eth0 and eth1 - and i'd only like to use eth0 as active .. and eth1  disabled when booting ....

I have noticed these /etc/udev/rules.d ... which is new to me ... I deleted the 70-persistent-net and the auto-generate ... but I'd also like to permanently disable the eth1 when booting, how can I do this via the commandline?

thanks in advance,

aspasia.

----------

## lonrot_m

If i understand correctly, eth0 and eth1 start at boot time and you only want eth0, is this correct?

If i am right then just look for the line that starts with

RC_PLUG_SERVICES

and change it to

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"

on the file /etc/conf.d/rc

----------

